# Minks?



## Alexz7272 (Oct 6, 2016)

So we have unfortunately had a nasty run in with a mink that I did not even know existed where we lived  
Obviously it went for our birds, and got some, but I also noticed its route/tracks going to my sheep-goats-alpacas enclosure/fence. Can a mink do any harm to them?  They are extremely nasty and wonder if they'd try to harm some of my kids? They are not so little anymore but still not full grown. 
On a side note, I cannot _legally _kill it without a permit. I'm a law abiding citizen, but sometimes I hate stupid laws here..... 
Thank you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

You can't kill it if it's going after your livestock?  Seriously Colorado is not my kind of state,  between that and your water laws. 

Sorry about your birds.  I have never heard of one going after goats but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 6, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> You can't kill it if it's going after your livestock?  Seriously Colorado is not my kind of state,  between that and your water laws.
> 
> Sorry about your birds.  I have never heard of one going after goats but I don't know for sure.



Yeah, I am starting to get tired of it here. I tried to convince the boy we should look at moving to Texas but he's not game just yet


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

Haha Texas is too hot! But it is quite the BYH party down there!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Oct 6, 2016)

You cant legally kill it, even after it attacked your birds? Harsh. I dont think a mink would go after your sheep/goat/alpaca kids, but i havent really had much experience with minks. There arent any up here, just foxes,coyotes, and bears.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2016)

Perhaps you can trap and rehome it to the head of the Fish and Game department's desk 

If you offer to do this, s/he will probably GLADLY give you a permit to kill it instead.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't think a mink will bother your other animals
You've heard people say SSS
Shoot
Shovel
Shut up
I would definitely kill it if I could
"Permit ? I don't need no stinking permit!!"


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> Yeah, I am starting to get tired of it here. I tried to convince the boy we should look at moving to Texas but he's not game just yet



Ya'll come on over! I'll leave the porch light on for ya'!! 



NH homesteader said:


> Haha Texas is too hot! But it is quite the BYH party down there!



What do you think air conditioning was invented for??


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2016)

It's you and the mink. Is anybody looking? Nope. Dead mink. Deep hole.


----------



## TAH (Oct 6, 2016)

I feel your pain alex7272. 

Just found out yesterday there are 2 8-9 feet grizzly's with cubs running around our area. They have swiped out 11 flocks of chickens. So my dad asked out neighbor why he didn't shoot them if you shoot it without a permit you will get find even if you turn it in Or you have to have a permit. Nor are you allowed to kill it if it is chasing you.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2016)

TAH said:


> I feel your pain alex7272.
> 
> Just found out yesterday there are 2 8-9 feet grizzly's with cubs running around our area. They have swiped out 11 flocks of chickens. So my dad asked out neighbor why he didn't shoot them if you shoot it without a permit you will get find even if you turn it in Or you have to have a permit. Nor are you allowed to kill it if it is chasing you.


So how does it feel to be bear bait?


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow right? We have bears running around here terrorizing everyone's farms.  One actually destroyed our friend's chicken tractor and took out 10 chickens two nights ago.  The game warden said put up electric fencing...If that doesn't work then just shoot it. 

Which is what we would do anyway,  but it's nice to have his blessing!


----------



## TAH (Oct 6, 2016)

Baymule said:


> So how does it feel to be bear bait?


Still not sure


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2016)

TAH said:


> Still not sure


I bet the real estate agent didn't highlight the "bear feature" when you were looking at property


----------



## TAH (Oct 6, 2016)

Bruce said:


> I bet the real estate agent didn't highlight the "bear feature" when you were looking at property


They didn't mention a word about it.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 6, 2016)

You can sue the former owner as well as the RE agent for not making a full disclosure of a dangerous situation on the property.  Turn around is fair play !!!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2016)

If I am getting chased by a grizzly and have a chance to shoot it they better start writing that ticket. Sorry, that is just dumb. The mink would be GONE. I don't think a mink would hurt larger livestock but a rabies shot might be in order for them all.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 7, 2016)

Good call on the rabies shot!


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 7, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Haha Texas is too hot! But it is quite the BYH party down there!



That's my feelings too! Even WV gets to me in the summer. Cold, I can stand, Heat, I'd melt before anybody noticed. My sister calls me _the blonde eskimo_. XD



TAH said:


> I feel your pain alex7272.
> 
> Just found out yesterday there are 2 8-9 feet grizzly's with cubs running around our area. They have swiped out 11 flocks of chickens. So my dad asked out neighbor why he didn't shoot them if you shoot it without a permit you will get find even if you turn it in Or you have to have a permit. Nor are you allowed to kill it if it is chasing you.


Now, if I've got a bear on my tail I'm gonna shoot! IRDK how much they fine me later. It's my life before the bears, period.


----------



## AClark (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm going to second SSS.

What nobody else knows about doesn't hurt you. I can't even fathom that it isn't legal to shoot something that is killing livestock without a permit.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 7, 2016)

You guys are awesome  I might have a new mink hat after this weekend 
@TAH That is pretty scary. Grizzly's are no joke too. Have you seen them yet? Be safe!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 7, 2016)

Not sure I'd keep the pelt....   Might be considered evidence!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 7, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother very true, haha


----------



## cjc (Oct 7, 2016)

Minks run rapid in our area. I don't know if its their natural environment or if a lot of the local mink farmers just lose lots but we have to dig deep chicken wire for our chickens so they cant get into their run. One of our dogs favorite thing to do is what we call "weasel hunting". They are vampire blood suckers. You will find chickens with what look like vampire marks on their necks and the meat wont be eaten, totally creepy. Ever since we got our dog we haven't had any "murders" on the farm from wildlife. It's like they no not to bother anymore haha. Monty spends 99% of his day weasel hunting for minks. But they are sneaky little buggers.


----------



## TAH (Oct 7, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Now, if I've got a bear on my tail I'm gonna shoot! IRDK how much they fine me later. It's my life before the bears, period.


I am not say that if a bear is chasing me I am not going to shoot. (If a bear is chasing me or any of my siblings I am going to shoot) I was just say what they do if you do and up here there are many people hew will not shoot the bears because there a endangered animal.


----------



## TAH (Oct 7, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> You guys are awesome  I might have a new mink hat after this weekend
> @TAH That is pretty scary. Grizzly's are no joke too. Have you seen them yet? Be safe!


No but our neighbor last night had them on his property.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 7, 2016)

If you're going to shoot a grizzly,  use a big gun.  Otherwise you just made Mr.  Grizzly way angrier!


----------



## TAH (Oct 7, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> If you're going to shoot a grizzly,  use a big gun.  Otherwise you just made Mr.  Grizzly way angrier!


Dads still deciding on what kind of gun he is going to get but it is going to be a big one.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 7, 2016)

He might need several depending on the critter in question.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 7, 2016)

babsbag said:


> If I am getting chased by a grizzly and have a chance to shoot it they better start writing that ticket





And, as far as SSS, I thought everyone knew about THAT!   I spent a lot of $ $ $ for the backhoe on my tractor!!!  Oh, yeah, you can plant a tree there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 7, 2016)

I have to laugh, I see many folks practice SS (shoot, shovel) but don't use the last S (shut up) and will post all over social media & FB


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah that's just not smart. Fish and game are very serious people!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 7, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> And, as far as SSS, I thought everyone knew about THAT!   I spent a lot of $ $ $ for the backhoe on my tractor!!!  Oh, yeah, you can plant a tree there.


It would be like sticking a fish in the hole when you plant (to fertilize it) right????


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 11, 2016)

As far as I can recall, in Colorado (no matter WHAT county (or "country" you live in - read boulder) you have the RIGHT to defend your livestock with deadly force. Be that with coyotes, bobcats, wild/stray dogs, or mink. I wouldn't "advertise" it, but the mink would cease to exist. The trouble with most members of the weasel family is that they are so small and limber that they can fit through almost impossibly small holes. And they seem to enjoy killing, simply for fun.

As for the "real estate full disclosure" protocol, in Alaska, I believe it is deemed "appropriate" and in fact necessary, to believe that bears of the black AND brown persuasion can and are most likely to be within reach of your property even within "city" limits. 

As for shooting one in self defense, If I recall and am not mistaken, there would only be a fine if you _CAN'T *prove*_ that your life was in jeopardy. Obviously if the bear was attacking a family member and you shot and killed it, it would be deemed self defense and there's NO WAY any govt agency would be stupid enough to try and fine you or ticket you. The general populace would (& rightly so) lynch them... Especially up there in Alaska.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 11, 2016)

So how many bear claw marks do you need to prove your life was in jeopardy?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Oct 11, 2016)

None I hope


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 12, 2016)

One on the ground is enough for me !


----------

